# focus st3



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Dare i say this :doublesho I am considering swapping the a3 sline for a focus st3. Anybody any any advice, pro's and cons to shed on these


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dubber said:


> Dare i say this :doublesho I am considering swapping the a3 sline for a focus st3. Anybody any any advice, pro's and cons to shed on these


MPG MPG MPG :wave:, everything else on mine was fine, i wouldn't buy another till they put something more economical in it.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Shaun said:


> MPG MPG MPG :wave:, everything else on mine was fine, i wouldn't buy another till they put something more economical in it.


yes shaun that is one of the main things putting me off, on the other side of the coin i only use the car on weekends.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice motors, they have a volvo engine in them, 2.5 litre engine breaking out 225 bhp but can leash more power from the engine whilst tuned, but the problem is its front wheel drive, i believe the st3 has leather seats in the spec, plus electric orange paint is more money when buying new.

I have test driven a vauxhall astra vxr before, and that torque steered like mad, but i found the focus to be more balanced and precise. 

The one i preferred out of all of them was the golf mk5 gti, felt a more of a urge and pickup, specially with the dsg box, slight rumble from the exhaust as well, very satisfying drive and very well built..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want a car for the weekends only, maybe go for a honda s2000 or accord type r, they are great fun to drive...

You can pick these up cheap as well, i would go for a honda accord type r, very understated car, plus the handling is remarkable on these, and comfortable....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice motors, they have a volvo engine in them, 2.5 litre engine breaking out 225 bhp but can leash more power from the engine whilst tuned, but the problem is its front wheel drive, i believe the st3 has leather seats in the spec, plus electric orange paint is more money when buying new.
> 
> I have test driven a vauxhall astra vxr before, and that torque steered like mad, but i found the focus to be more balanced and precise.
> 
> The one i preferred out of all of them was the golf mk5 gti, felt a more of a urge and pickup, specially with the dsg box, slight rumble from the exhaust as well, very satisfying drive and very well built..


Ive got a dsg in the audi, love it. Now your talking dub's :wall:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaun said:


> MPG MPG MPG :wave:, everything else on mine was fine, i wouldn't buy another till they put something more economical in it.


 How does your Scirroco(sp?)R compare, for mpg?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

vw's , Audi, can't knock the built quality on these cars....

DSG is a class gearbox, if want to get more driver appeal involved then stick with the normal Manuel, they are very slick when in use....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip go away your not helping me


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Car Key said:


> How does your Scirroco(sp?)R compare, for mpg?


 I get about a third more miles out of the Scirocco


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've had my ST3 from new and it came down to a choice for me of the focus or an a4 2.0t. The focus actually has more room inside and espeially with the hatchback its a more usable boot. In short its the best car I've ever had! Yes the mpg is low (I'm currently on 23 as an aveage) but you don't buy a car like this for economy. The engine is fab and the sound is awsome. The leather recaro heated seats are comfy, supportive and nice and warm in winter. The engine is highly tunable if thats your thing with some big power gains possible. In standard form its potent and the torque makes it a lazy drive comared to the revvy honda type R. I'm looking at the new st due for release later in 2012 and I have to say with the proposed price of it I'm very tempted to buy a high spec nearly new mk2 focus RS which would be a lot cheaper. I would spend time and get a late model ST3 (the face lift model) with the new headlights and keyless start. Like I said its the best car I've owned, had no problems with it since purchase in 2007 (touch wood). Just watch out for ones that have been thrashed and the price of the tyres.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

thank's what year did they change to key less entry mate :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Had mine for 5yrs from new, serviced every 12 months never had a single thing go wrong on it.

Only minus points, mpg, turning circle and if your young (which I aint) insurance


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

andy, i am in garswood if i find one local would you have a problem with looking at one with me :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

To add to the above when I test drove the Audis the build quality was good but its the price of parts and servicing that also put me off the Audi as well as the idiots in the main dealer. I have had no problem at all with the ford dealer and even fround them giving me free help and advice when I poped my head into the workshops. I also got a years free servicing as part of the purchase deal:thumb: I test drove the type r as well and its a nice car but I felt like you had to thrash it to get the performance. Our focus is our main family car so it needed to be more than a weekend driver. I also tryed the golf gti and found it a bit too sensible and not as good performance wise as the focus. For me the focus offered the best compromise between performance, quality and parcticality oh yes and an awsome exhaust note on the over run.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

What about waiting for the new ST focus, with a 2.0l turbo ecoboost engine... that'd surely do much more MPG... or are you looking to pick up a model a few years old?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

A few years old. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

dubber said:


> thank's what year did they change to key less entry mate :thumb:


Had a quick look on the net and I think they changed in 2008. I wish I'd known as I would have waited! The face lift model also has carbonfibre look centre dash and push button start/stop.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I get about a third more miles out of the Scirocco


 Amazed. I was thinking of a MK5 GTi DSG, which is similar set up to your R, against my other option, an ST. A third more miles is very impressive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber the best thing to do is test drive one, and see how the car feels and behaves, if you like the car look at the full service history, i believe the st's on the market have been pushed at times, but the engine is very highly tune-able.....

What you will find is the build quality would not be the same as a Audi....

If you want to go for one, go for Panther Black, i believe they done a late edition one, st500 in black....


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

ST500 had awful Red leather interior though, looked like a women on the blob had forgot her Panties.

Late Colorado Red 5 door ST3 is the best, or at a push Sea Grey.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I do love the build quality on the a3 :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> ST500 had awful Red leather interior though, looked like a women on the blob had forgot her Panties.
> 
> Late Colorado Red 5 door ST3 is the best, or at a push Sea Grey.


I like the grey one's :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Grey ones, i think they are called ''Sea Grey''....

They definitely stand out when the alloys are painted in anthracite colour, blends in well...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Focu...4367491?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c1f4f2f83

Not sure on your budget, but that's perfect!



Trip tdi said:


> The Grey ones, i think they are called ''Sea Grey''....
> 
> They definitely stand out when the alloys are painted in anthracite colour, blends in well...


Colors avaliable were (out of memory)... Diamond White, Panther Black, Sea Grey, Performance Blue, ASBO Orange.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the accord type r. or an integra type r. If it's a weekend car, why bother with m.p.g? get either of the two above, the teg will be more, and put the rest in the bank.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ASBO orange lol, yeah i know you can spot that colour miles away, nice colour once corrected, thats electric orange by the way lol...

Your right there, four colours to choose from...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Electric orange, couldn't remember it's proper name, Its a color I reckon you'd get bored with after a while.

And I counted five.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Accord type r, is a proper drivers car, comfy and responsive, and takes the bends with ease.... my cousin had one, but he regretted selling it ever since, his was slightly tuned, would take vauxhall corsa vxr's for dust...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

A test drive is needed me think's :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You selling your Audi then?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Shhhhhhh possibly


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a stunning example. 

If you only use the car for weekends and fancy something different then go for it. :thumb:

I do love your Audi though.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

so do i, just want a change and love the 5 pot engine. the audi is fully spec'd up. dsg, flappy paddle, bose, parking sensor's cruise, exeons, headlight washers etc. Just board lol


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a VW bora highline that done 70mpg on a good run, then bought an ST and don't regret it for a second even if I'am only getting 25mpg on a long run it's well put together and the exhaust note is awesome!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

mmmm i do love the sound of them. One keeps going past my house too :wall:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber you have Bose in your Audi, i say keep it, i;m not making it easy for you buddie am i, lol..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Dubber you have Bose in your Audi, i say keep it, i;m not making it easy for you buddie am i, lol..


:wall::wall: NO! :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you have your heart set on the focus st, i believe Ford are issuing a new one next year, more power and performance, than the previous st, you could wait for that model....


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Dubber you have Bose in your Audi, i say keep it, i;m not making it easy for you buddie am i, lol..


3 words.... Five pot warble!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've done it again boss, i honestly telling you, your Audi will run circles round that focus st, lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks like you have your heart set on the focus st, i believe Ford are issuing a new one next year, more power and performance, than the previous st, you could wait for that model....


not 100% but need to have a go in one. I aint got the money for a new one mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I say test drive one, i test drove one many years back, gave it the beans, its quick, and the handling is sharp as well, did not look at the mpg at all.

What about a golf mk5 edition 30, choices there, i want to keep you in the DUB line, trying my hardest lol....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Still got this in the dub line


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

well go down the breakers and get a focus st 5 pot in there, job done lol, only messing lol, that will be DUB focus edition :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

ive got a 20v for it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Niceeeee


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber there to many shiny teeth there, i hope the focus will have that shine to to it, lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a good one hey, check point


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I went from an A3 Sline TDi DSG to a Leon Cupra, it was the best move ever, the Audi was such a boring thing to drive. If you don't do many miles then go for the ST it will more than make you smile and the suspension is way better than the Audi's.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I dont agree with the audi being boring to drive mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I went from an A3 Sline TDi DSG to a Leon Cupra, it was the best move ever, the Audi was such a boring thing to drive. If you don't do many miles then go for the ST it will more than make you smile and the suspension is way better than the Audi's.


Audi is a different class of car to the ones mentioned, totally different sector to a seat, they run like this: Audi, vw, skoda, seat there technology flows across the range, components wise..

Comparing a Audi to a seat cupra, dash board, electronics, is chalk and cheese, plus styling.

Wait for the new rs3 to come out, that will do 0 to 60 in 4.5 seconds flat...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive found one in grey, local. going to have a look tomorow :thumb:


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Volvo engine has a lovely sound compared to all the 4 pot turbos out there which sets it apart from all the other hot hatches except the r32.

The 4 pot turbos are getting more and more powerful but I wouldnt have one no matter how much they put out as I cant stand the monotone engine noise and the roller coaster power delivery.

Now how about a nice I6?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dubber said:


> Ive found one in grey, local. going to have a look tomorow :thumb:


Thats great news, lets hope this one's a golden one to go for, fingers crossed,

Goodluck :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

R26Andy said:


> Volvo engine has a lovely sound compared to all the 4 pot turbos out there which sets it apart from all the other hot hatches except the r32.
> 
> The 4 pot turbos are getting more and more powerful but I wouldnt have one no matter how much they put out as I cant stand the monotone engine noise and the roller coaster power delivery.


Wait till next year, alot of these cars on the market will be turbocharged, and smaller cc's will develop more bhp and power.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

try a 130i mate staright six an rear wheel drive:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dave smith said:


> try a 130i mate staright six an rear wheel drive:thumb:


Good motors, plus the 123 diesel m sport as well, two turbos underneath the hood, 200 bhp.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

out of my price range i reckon


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

you can get 130s from 7 grand


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

dave smith said:


> you can get 130s from 7 grand


mmmmm


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's mine, Colorado red food for thought...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

tease :argie:


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Wait till next year, alot of these cars on the market will be turbocharged, and smaller cc's will develop more bhp and power.


New astra will be 280bhp apparently. I had a megane R26 and i got rid after 6 month and went back to a bigger engine - they just feel more alive to me and make me feel more alive


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I got 31 out of mine on A road / motorway today, that was 70 ish all the way.
On my commute which is mixed a/b road i get 27 so they not too bad. 
Spirited runs at the weekend get about 26, its traffic that really kills the MPG though

Theres far more boring cars that only do around 35 mpg!

I wanna change now but honestly can't find something for the money that does the same with a significant difference in MPG.
As above have considered the 123d but don't fancy rear wheel drive in the winter!


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

You can get moondust silver too.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230035


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Audi is a different class of car to the ones mentioned, totally different sector to a seat, they run like this: Audi, vw, skoda, seat there technology flows across the range, components wise..
> 
> Comparing a Audi to a seat cupra, dash board, electronics, is chalk and cheese, plus styling.
> 
> Wait for the new rs3 to come out, that will do 0 to 60 in 4.5 seconds flat...


hmmmm, i've had a GT TDi 140 Golf with lots of toys, the A3 Sline and then the Cupra, whislt i won't disagree that the Audi uses nicer materials and there is a fair bit of hard plastic in the seat but the Seat hasn't had any warranty work like the VW or the Audi had, and I don't have that awful dsg box anymore, the A3 was the shortest i've ever had a car there wasn't much i liked about it, if you think the A3 is great then the ST will blow you away, oh and we still have an Audi, a nice little Mk1 TT, it looks great but again driving wise its ok but not brilliant.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that we have a little one on the way my plan is to sell the EK9 and trade the mazda 6 in for a ST. I have read that mpg is an issue for people but surely it comes down to how you drive it??

The mazda is a 2.3 and i reckon im getting over 30 to the gallon in it ..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great idea if you an oil tanker , but i do like the ST what about go the hole way RS white for me or Green job done


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I would love an rs, but i need a 5 door 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I've owned an ST3, five years ago now. If admin Shaun is who I think he his we've met before, did you have an EO one?
I tired very quickly of the ST's performance, which to be honest, as standard was dull and the fuel consumption for that poor performance was baffling. Mine ended up being tuned considerably. The down side of which is the front wheel drive, axle tramp etc, they generally understeer but are very easy to throw in with a bit of lift off oversteer (trailing throttle).
The interior, equipment and build quality is nothing to really shout about, you'll be disappointed coming from an Audi.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The ST is a performance car on a budget. Its built in germany, but the interior fit and finish isn't quite up there with the main German brands.

In terms of fun, its a great car to own, plus its a pleasure to drive at 'normal' speeds.
once you've driven one it'll all make sense, I knew from the minute I pulled out of the dealership I'd made the right choice.
Round town driving will see about 20-23 MPG, on a motorway at 60 it'll do 31-36 MPG.

Sea Grey is a great colour.... but then I would say that!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Well ive had a test drive in 2 today. 1 been a grey one which was played with, with a aledged 285 bhp? Not overly impressed, expected alot more tbh. The other a blue one, very low miles standard. Was average. Now i just cant decide.  Build quality as to be expected not a patch on the audi. I need to look into the tuning side of things i think


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have owned my perf blue ST for just over a year, standard they are good but remapped and a set of eibach springs transform it.

Cheap to mod to, i rolling roaded mine 2 weeks ago and it produced 289 bhp and 370 torques. Only spent around £650 on the mods for that power.

I do alot of town driving and my mpg sits around 26. 

The other halfs astra VXR sits at about 32 mpg but what a boring drive that is!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Dubber, your response is what I expected. I don't know what you are looking for. If you want a performance car then go and buy a performance car, not a family hatchback with a Volvo 2.5 squeezed in.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Exactly plenty of impreza's etc out there far quicker.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber even at standard form the focus st has some go in the engine, the ones you test-drove, did they have main service history on the car, something does not seem right to me, on the performance point of view.

The 285 bhp with 370 torques, if thats what the power the owner said it is ? is he / she correct, did you give it beans, you should shift with plenty of power with that bhp figure, and maybe wheel-spin.
How hard did you push the engine, i would be keen to know, did you use the full power band, was the turbo kicking in nicely and smoothly, how was the engine behaving ?

Something just don't seem right to me....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

gave it bean's mate, just didn' seem really boosty? Or maybe its just they are smooth they dont seem as quick


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber in normal form, unmodified they are boosty, the power kick ins, maybe that one has a fault with the engine.

The st's like any over cars do get pushed, thats what they are built for.

I would just keep the audi, whats your spec on the Audi, is it a petrol, diesel version.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

diesal 170 with map taking it to 195. dsg box with flappy paddle


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that a dpf version, so its mapped to 195, i bet the torque levels are high on the Audi.... pulls strong and well, 2.0 litre tdi.

You can tune more than that i have been told.....


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Is that a dpf version, so its mapped to 195, i bet the torque levels are high on the Audi.... pulls strong and well, 2.0 litre tdi.
> 
> You can tune more than that i have been told.....


err lost me? it has 342lb/ft torque so yes does pull well. But power delivery is different with it been the dsg box


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

I really fancied an ST but ended up going for my Octy VRS. What about a remapped VRS/Golf GTi/Leon Cupra.....you'll still have the VAG build quality?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

What is it you're looking for dubber? Having owned an ST that had every stage of tune up to including turbo change, maybe I can tell you if you're ever going to get what you want out of the car.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

EvoBedmonster said:


> What is it you're looking for dubber? Having owned an ST that had every stage of tune up to including turbo change, maybe I can tell you if you're ever going to get what you want out of the car.


This thread seem's to be making me out to sound like a . I want plenty of punch and the reason i was going down the st route was ive owned a few t5's in the past 2 been very highly tuned and i love the 5pot sound. Comfort and the toy's as to why it has to be a st3 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber, i would seriously consider test driving a bmw 123 diesel m sport twin turbo, then can be chipped, and they do take off.

I've been in one, and was very impressed, k and n airfilter, with milltek exhaust plus chipped, the car did not have a flat spot anywhere on the power band... carried on pulling and pulling...

The volvo t5 r are rapid, plus very highly tuneable.....


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

dubber said:


> err lost me? it has 342lb/ft torque so yes does pull well. But power delivery is different with it been the dsg box


195bhp and 342lb/ft, jeeez that's an aggressive map!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> 195bhp and 342lb/ft, jeeez that's an aggressive map!


indeed, it does have a k&n panel filter too. not that that makes much difference


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> 195bhp and 342lb/ft, jeeez that's an aggressive map!


You can map these Audis, more than that, make it even more rapid


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll agree on one thing, the 5 pot sounds nice. If you want grunt out of one then go and see Carl and Jared at http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/ Jared's ST is on the cover of the December Issue of Performance Ford with a nice article inside where they took it to Bruntingthorpe, I've been in this car on numerous occasions, I've raced against it in my Mk1 RS for a magazine feature, it's got some grunt and is quicker than some modified RS Mk2, but it would cost you a fair bit to get it to that level. They are great guys who will let you know what's capable for a certain budget.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dubber have you placed the DSG gearbox with new fluid, needs to done every 40 k... makes it smoother and more efficient...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Dubber have you placed the DSG gearbox with new fluid, needs to done every 40 k... makes it smoother and more efficient...


yes was done a few week back along with the cambelt and water pump for peice of mind :thumb:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

EvoBedmonster said:


> I'll agree on one thing, the 5 pot sounds nice. If you want grunt out of one then go and see Carl and Jared at http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/ Jared's ST is on the cover of the December Issue of Performance Ford with a nice article inside where they took it to Bruntingthorpe, I've been in this car on numerous occasions, I've raced against it in my Mk1 RS for a magazine feature, it's got some grunt and is quicker than some modified RS Mk2, but it would cost you a fair bit to get it to that level. They are great guys who will let you know what's capable for a certain budget.


^^what he said, Dreamscience know their way around an ST for sure :thumb:

A 3" downpipe and sports/de-cat along with a dreamscience handset, induction kit and airtec intercooler will see you around 300bhp mark depending on what map you load and your mood of course 

Also as said eibach springs will transform the ride, they are praised on focusstoc.com as a matter infact get yourself signed into the forum and introduce yourself, it's £8 member fee if you want to view specialist forums but it's a gold mine of info!! :thumb:


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

If your after something "boosty" then a megane r26 or similar is certainly that, the fords 5 pot is smoother imo so u dont feel the turbo spooling up as much - I actually prefer this but each to their own. 

Andy


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Here's mine










It's Dreamscience re-mapped, and has a K&n panel filter. Regarding MPG, anything between 22-36

Nige


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

Just bought a black 5dr ST-3 on a 56 plate for my wife. Told my parents we had bought a sensible 5dr hatch and they were impressed. Them told them it had a thirsty 2.5L 5cyl turbo. Not now so much


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

MattB said:


> Just bought a black 5dr ST-3 on a 56 plate for my wife. Told my parents we had bought a sensible 5dr hatch and they were impressed. Them told them it had a thirsty 2.5L 5cyl turbo. Not now so much


let them drive it, they will be impressed.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

you didn't lie it is a sensible 5 dr hatch! I've had mine for 4yrs and we have a 2 and a half year old and its perfect for us. Loads of boot space for his stuff wipe clean leather seats for the odd accident and a sensible sounding engine!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The Focus ST has always appealed to me and will definitely be having a look come car change time (I've quite a list of possibles when the time comes). I was talking to a lad at work the other day who does a bit of buying and selling cars, he was saying he's had well over 200 cars and quite alot being top grade stuff, Mercs, Beemers, Evo 5,6,7 and 8, Scoobies and he proclaimed the ST he has at the moment is the best all rounder he's ever had.


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

I must admit I like them a lot more than I ever expected to now we have one. Glad we bought the 5dr too. In fact if I could make it slightly more anonymous then that would be great.

The biggest thing for me so far is how it goes. Perhaps I need to take my 328i Sport track car out (tucked up for winter) as this feels faster than the memory of that! But the 328 currently weighs 1090kg and has 222bhp plus a lower ratio LSD. I can only think it's the low end torque.


----------

